# dating,school, social life, IBS...do you all have time for this?



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hello allim curious, how do you all deal with a social life while going to school and dating when you have ibs? let alone, i cant even handle school and ibs!!! i work ft and take 5 classes...i also have a bf (i only see him 2x a week) and no social life!!! anyone else going through this? please tell me how you handle your stress levels coz im going crazy


----------

